# Wildbienenhotel



## uwe jur. (27. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
der Winter kommt ja gerade und das ist für mich immer die Zeit, im Keller etwas zu bauen. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen, ein Wildbienenhotel zu bauen. Hat jemand schon so was im Garten stehen und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
Für mich kommt so etwas wie in dem Link in Frage: http://www.wildbienen.de/

Finde es immer schön wenn man von seinem Besitz der Natur auch wieder etwas wiedergibt!

Uwe


----------



## Christine (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo Uwe,

guckst Du mal hier....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27663
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15821
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13912

gibst Du "Insektenhotel" in der Suchfunktion ein, findest Du noch mehr...


----------



## uwe jur. (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Danke Dir für die Info. Hab irgendwie in der Suche nichts gefunden gehabt

Uwe


----------



## uwe jur. (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo nochmal,
nachdem nun mein gebrochener Daumen wieder funktioniert hab ich mich an mein Winterprojekt " Wildbienenhotel" gemacht.
Ist nicht das schönste Hotel aber das kreativste


Hier mal ein Paar Bilder!


----------



## laolamia (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

ist doch schoen geworden!
und der winter hat noch nicht mal begonnen.... dann kannst du ja jetzt mit dem fruehjahrsprojekt beginnen 

gruss marco


----------



## uwe jur. (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Danke Marco.
Ich hab mir auch Mühe gegeben

Vom Vorjahr hatte ich noch  was bankirai von der Terrasse in der Garage Liegen und hab das dann dafür genommen. Ich hoffe das es auch Anderen gefällt und sich nicht zum Schandfleck am Teich entwickelt


----------



## Conny (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo Uwe,

das sieht man, dass du dir Mühe gegeben hast.
Das ist ein Luxushotel 
Als Catering könnten noch einige einheimische Stauden und Kräuter dienen 
aber die sind sicher in der Nähe


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Ich bin mal gespannt was da im Sommer gebacken ist. Hoffe das es angenommen wird.
So ein Bienenhotel zu bauen ist ja kein Hexenwerk aber die 100000...... Löcher mit der Bohrmaschine zu bohren, ist die Hölle. da bekommt man schnell den Eindruck das würde nie ein Ende nehmen:muede


----------



## laolamia (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

glaub mir, es lohnt sich!
ich hab um meins eine "naturecke" wachsen lassen- ich sitze oft da...weit weg von frau und kindern" und beobachte das treiben.

gruss marco


----------



## Werner W (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo,
ist doch sehr schön geworden dein Hotel. Wirst sicher deine Freude haben. 
Haben vor 4 Jahren auch ein Hotel in einer versteckten Ecke im Garten in der Nähe von Obstbäumen und Staudenrabatten gebaut. Nur Bauholzreste, Röhrichte, Lehm, Tonrohre und alte Dachziegel kamen zum Einsatz. Sitzen oft auf der Bank und beobachten die vielen fleißigen Flieger. Gleich im zweiten Jahr mußten wir zusätzliche Löcher bohren weil alle Hotelbetten belegt waren. 
Viel Spaß im Frühjahr
Werner


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo Werner,
also dein Wildbienenhotel ist ja schon mit einem  Luxushotels in DUBAI zu vergleichen
Die Atmosphäre sieht zumindest einladen aus. 

Gut, mein Garten ist gerade mal etwa 15x10 Meter und da kann ich mir nur eine Ecke von nehmen ( muss ja noch für die Kinder und Frau was übrig bleiben!
Da ich ja gerade eine Ausbildung zum Imker mache, ( nur zum Spaß ) bin ich natürlich auch mit dem Bienen Virus infiziert Freue  mich  auf jeden fall wenn die Bienen was zum bauen haben und ich meinen Kindern wieder ein Stück Natur zeigen kann.


----------



## pema (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wildbienenhotel*

Hallo Uwe,

dein Hotel ist sehr schön...allerdings fehlt da meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Faktor: das Schutzgitter gegen Vögel.
Die Meisen in unserem Garten haben sehr schnell die Vorzüge dieses Hotels herausbekommen und jeden Tag lagen diverse Halme und Röhrchen draußen. Es ging soweit, dass kaum noch ein loses Teil in dem Insektenhotel vorhanden war.
Wir haben dann Kannichendraht davor gespannt...hat allerdings auch nicht viel genutzt  Die Meisenköpfe passten eben immer noch durch.
Nächstes Jahr werden wir einen 5 cm -Rand an dem Hotel anbringen und einen feinmaschigeren Zaun daran befestigen.
Ist doch sonst zu gemein: ein Hotel in dem man dann gefressen wird

petra


----------



## Caphalor (27. Apr. 2014)

Hab gerade diesen Beitrag entdeckt.
Dieses Jahr haben zum ersten mal die Wildbienen das Schubfach an meinem Insektenhotel angenommen.
Ich versuche bei Gelegenheit noch mal ein deutlicheres Bild zu knipsen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja die Larvenstadien dokumentieren...


----------



## Caphalor (23. Mai 2014)

Hier noch mal eine Aktualisierung zum jetzigen Stand im "Hotel".
Mittlerweile sind fast alle Zimmer belegt.
Mal schauen, ob das zweite Hotel auch noch angenommen wird...


----------



## Caphalor (1. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder eine Aktualisierung:
Die ersten Larven haben sich bereits verpuppt und der Rest ist noch fleißig am futtern.
Leider hat sich eun Specht an den vorderen Kammern zu schaffen gemacht, ist aber zum   Glück nur an die ersten Larven gekommen


----------



## Caphalor (20. März 2015)

Update für das neue Jahr. 
Einige Larven sind über den Winter gekommen. Auf der linken Seite scheinen 5 Puppen in den nächsten Tagen evtl. zu schlüpfen.
Mal schauen, ob es was wird. Der andere Untermieter darf auch bleiben.


----------

